# OBS Crius Plus tank



## Moosa86 (4/6/16)

Who has stock of the OBS Crius Plus tank with the C2 and C4 build deck?


----------



## Sharief623 (6/6/16)

Im also looking for the crius plus tank. I dont think any of the vendors has it yet. Im getting me one as soon as it comes to SA.


----------



## Moosa86 (6/6/16)

Sharief623 said:


> Im also looking for the crius plus tank. I dont think any of the vendors has it yet. Im getting me one as soon as it comes to SA.


Let me know when you find it. I have a Crius v3 and i love it so the plus would be a real nice upgrade.


----------



## Rameez_VGod (11/6/16)

Sir Vape Has Them Bro 
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-obs-crius-plus-25mm-two-post-rta

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Moosa86 (12/6/16)

Rameez_VGod said:


> Sir Vape Has Them Bro
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-obs-crius-plus-25mm-two-post-rta


Thanks bro


----------



## NYRAD (16/6/16)

Does anyone have the black in stock ?


----------



## Moosa86 (17/6/16)

Not that I am aware of as yet. Also interested in a black 1.


----------

